# chicken pellets



## intrepidwe3 (Mar 19, 2012)

hi i would like to know what is chicken pellets . and i am in india i would like tp know wer can i get it here and what is the composition of it. . .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Chicken pellets are man-made food designed for chickens to eat for different stages of life and needs of a chicken. there are growers pellets, chicken pellets and layer pellets.

They are designed for CHICKENS, NOT PIGEONS.

http://backyardchickensite.com/feeding-chickens.php

I will, however, move this to the correct forum if you are indeed looking for food for your chickens.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Some Chicken pellets are ok for pigeons composition-wise, but they are too big. I have a really good feed store nearby and they said a lot of local pigeon fanciers buy turkey growers pellets for their pigeons - these are smaller pellets for baby turkeys. You can also use parrot pellets- they are perfect size- but these are very expensive here.


----------



## intrepidwe3 (Mar 19, 2012)

*check this out*

hay thanks for your reply but here in this video this person talks about chicken pallet .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-J3ki44NRTU


check it out and tell me what exactly he is using if anyone knows . . . . 
thanks


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

He tells you the exact ingredients right under the video, first post.

EDIT: Oh I see, he says he adds chicken pellets to his racing pigeon mix before racing season starts, then stops. Personally, I think if you can get the pigeons to eat pellets of that size, the ingredients are fine. ..the brand he uses, Purina, are all natural, there's no animal protein, and some good vitamins are added. They are only a supplement to the racing pigeon mix so the high protein content of 16% is ok (normally it would bea bit high).

When I've been really stuck with affording food for the wild pigeons, I've given them chicken pellets. I water them down to make them moist , and mix with other seed, and they will eat them.


----------

